
Ask HN: Ever launched a failed desktop app? - vram22
Question inspired by recent Ask HN thread:<p>Ask HN: Have you launched a failed web business?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12280881
======
jventura
Yes, skyPlux desktop [1]. It was a Traditional Astrology application that I
was developing in Python/PySide for sale. Unfortunately it didn't got anywhere
as I was mostly working for my PhD thesis and never got the timing right. It
was pretty ugly by my current standards..

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC7jCWm6EC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC7jCWm6EC4)

~~~
vram22
Astrology, interesting. I remember seeing astrology apps and their printed
output - horoscopes, etc. - probably done in dBase, Foxpro or Clipper - back
in the day. Hadn't thought about it for years. Wasn't into it myself, but my
guess is that the apps or their output (operated by real human astrologers
(automation!), or corner xerox shops), actually sold, maybe even well.

A non-techie friend once consulted me about making an app to predict results
of horse races, applying the "rules" in some really old esoteric book he had.
Didn't do it after all, forget why. Maybe I thought the "rules" were not
implementable or were logically inconsistent (I mean leaving aside the fact
that you cannot predict such things, and not to mention rigging either).

------
vram22
Feel free to share any points about your story. Edit: I mean, you do not have
to just restrict yourself to only answering questions like those by the other
(web business) question poster. Could share anything of interest.

